# Theming/Mod Requests



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Now that we have root I'm taking suggestions for any kind of changes people want to make to the system. Its really basic stuff right now without anything more than root but we can change certain things. For instance I have a black status bar with a new battery icon as well as different background on the pull down menu. Let me know what you guys want and I can try to make it happen


----------



## k9nikita (Sep 21, 2011)

I would love to have a dark keyboard and phone parts again if you are interested in taking that plunge. I think the phone looks really sleek with the black and silver/white..Thanks in advance for your consideration.


----------



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

i used the online kitchen to them my wifes D3. had to do it a couple times to get it right. here is the link 
http://uot.dakra.lt/


----------



## k9nikita (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response, I checked them out and went thru all the steps but couldn't figure out how to make the file? You said you had a black status bar? I would love to use it if you are interested in sharing then all I would need is the on screen keyboard and phone parts to go black. Thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

k9nikita said:


> Thanks for the response, I checked them out and went thru all the steps but couldn't figure out how to make the file? You said you had a black status bar? I would love to use it if you are interested in sharing then all I would need is the on screen keyboard and phone parts to go black. Thanks again for the help!!!


I use the gingerbread keyboard from the market. It's free and looks slick but let me look at themeing the stock one. I have a black status bar and some AOSP icon changes on mine. I'll pack it up in a zip tonight and post it here.


----------



## Tepes (Aug 29, 2011)

Blue circle battery in status bar and some inversion action on apps. That's what I'm looking for at this point.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

I used droidpirate.com. Lot of themes to choose from.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

That's the status bar I installed .

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

this week I should have some free time to start a basic theme. with a deodexed build now hopefully other themers and devs will jump on board and start making some cool stuff.


----------



## k9nikita (Sep 21, 2011)

That sounds great I can't wait to see what you guys can come up with.


----------

